# Bobcat 630 or Cat 257B



## Steeley (Sep 28, 2003)

Im looking at buying a Skid steer with tracks cant make up my mind, Bobcat 630 or 257b series 3 Cat? Going to use it for snow removal in the winter and landscape jobs in the other months. Please HELP with any info.
Thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Deere. kkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep, the Deere d's!!!


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

Cat. No question. Unless parts would be 2 hours away.......


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I've spent somewhat limited time in them compared to other guys here, but I do really like the Cat MTL's, especially the C-Series. Then again, I'm biased....


----------



## Steeley (Sep 28, 2003)

why Deere???


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Because Crete's a weirdo.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Steeley;1154205 said:


> why Deere???


Why not?

Why ask why?

Seriously you would be doing yourself a disservice to not check them out.



WIPensFan;1154298 said:


> Because Crete's a weirdo.


Like you have any room to talk.


----------



## fargosnowpro (Dec 4, 2010)

There is a member on the forum (not sure of his name off the top of my head) that is trying to sell his brand new 630 (30 hours IIRC!) due to jumpy controls. From what I know the new 630 is Bobcats first serious attempt at 'pilot' style joystick controls. I haven't tried them personally, but have heard from more than one person they need to work on it a little.

Like JohnnyU, I have a raging hardon for the Cat C series MTL's. I've only had a chance to run a 297C in the yard but compared to anything else it's a night an day difference. The cab seems huge, there are actually vents that you can point down at your feet to keep you warm, tons of visibility, excellent and selectable controls, loads of power and great power management. The tracks would be perfect for landscaping with minimal ground pressure and damage to exsisting grass/things like that and from what I hear the tracks hook up great in the winter.

I'm currently running Case 420/440 series 3 tracked machines, while they are a fantastic machine to run, they are nothing like the Cat C series. The cabs are a comfortable size, nice creature comforts (heated cloth seat, good heater, tons of room to get crap out of your pockets or take your jacket off) good power/power mangement, they are a little noisy but the price was right ($25k'ish for our loaded 440).


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Get your hands on as many demo's from different dealerships as you can.

If you play your cards right, you can get free demo's through the entire winter and take all the extra money to the bank. The way the industry is, all those dealerships will have new salesmen by next year, so repeat this winter's process...................... 

Actually, just demo what you can and make your decision off of what fit's your own needs best. It's hard to go wrong with any of the major manufacturer's nowadays.

As for the BC pilot controls, they've been out for a long time, but it seams that there's alot of people that just don't like them. Cat always seems to receive the highest marks in this category.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

..Bobcat..


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You DO realize a 630 and a 257 are not apples to apples, right? A 277 is comparable to a 630 and a T190 to a 257. And yes I know the 257B3 is the same horsepower but it's a smaller frame size.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have not run the 630 but have run other bobcat track machines. We just bought a 257 and I could not be more happy I wonder how we did some things without it. We ran a 864 (older t200) and our cat 2005 model side by side pushing piles back in a neighborhood for 6 hrs or so the other night. The cat beats it no problem and far more operator friendly. I have not run deere or case track machines I have heard good about both. But from many people I work with and talk to Cat has figured out how to build a great track machine.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

ryde307;1155450 said:


> I have not run the 630 but have run other bobcat track machines. We just bought a 257 and I could not be more happy I wonder how we did some things without it. We ran a 864 (older t200) and our cat 2005 model side by side pushing piles back in a neighborhood for 6 hrs or so the other night. The cat beats it no problem and far more operator friendly. I have not run deere or case track machines I have heard good about both. But from many people I work with and talk to Cat has figured out how to build a great track machine.


Not meaning to hyjack the thread but can you tell me what model 257 you bought? Was it a C or a B? etc.

I have a 252 and it is the right size for us but I need a smaller track machine for some of the steeper properties we build homes on and I was looking at getting a B but keep hearing great things about the revised C series.
Did you have the standard CAT treads on it?
Thanks.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

SMLCAT;1158093 said:


> Not meaning to hyjack the thread but can you tell me what model 257 you bought? Was it a C or a B? etc.
> 
> I have a 252 and it is the right size for us but I need a smaller track machine for some of the steeper properties we build homes on and I was looking at getting a B but keep hearing great things about the revised C series.
> Did you have the standard CAT treads on it?
> Thanks.


its a B series. It has almost new standard CAT tracks. The traction is great


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

ryde307;1159781 said:


> its a B series. It has almost new standard CAT tracks. The traction is great


Thanks. That's what I'm trying to get if I can find one in a reasonable price range.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Mine is for sale if you want it 80 hrs, looks brand new. Pics are on the exact same topic I started awhile ago.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104223

Here is almost the same post but with the comparable machine.


----------

